# RS2 stock wheels



## yoC (Oct 12, 2001)

what is the stock wheel(width, offset) and tire size of RS2?
















thanks


_Modified by yoC at 12:41 AM 4/14/2004_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (yoC)*

7X17, ET55. That is a very nice wheel, one of the nicest 5-spoke wheels ever!


----------



## yoC (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (PerL)*

agree, love these wheels.
thanks for the info. do you know them tire sizes by any chance?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (yoC)*

If I remember correctly, they run on 245/40R17, but I'm not totally sure. Quite wide tires for a 7" rim.


----------



## yoC (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (PerL)*

yeah, seems kinda wide. but looks wide so you could be right. thanks


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (yoC)*

That tyre was specificly made by Dunlop for the RS2, other tyres of that size will not sit correctly.
http://www.S2forum.com and do a search for the correct tyre.


----------



## yoC (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (CoreyUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoreyUK* »_That tyre was specificly made by Dunlop for the RS2, other tyres of that size will not sit correctly.
http://www.S2forum.com and do a search for the correct tyre.


ok thanks


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (yoC)*

you do know that the RS2 has a 5x130 bolt pattern, right?


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_you do know that the RS2 has a 5x130 bolt pattern, right?

yup the RS2 uses a porsche hub ... so its not a normal Audi fitment. Because the RS2 was co-designed with porsche, it shares some porsche parts including brakes, hub, wheels, etc


----------



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (bugzy)*

and mirrors!


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: RS2 stock wheels (NJB)*

Remember that not all porsche wheel will fit as the rs2 has a central bore of 73.1mm and not the 71.6mm from Porsche.
I'd have these ones for sale if your interested.
http://www.locomail.com/niko/m...8.jpg
or
http://www.locomail.com/niko/m...heels/
they're 8.5x18 et 55
Niko


----------

